# Box Turtles?



## TheBennillers (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I would like to find a box turtle. I live in Indiana and the box turtles are protected and while it is not illegal for me own one I would have to have documentation that it was lawfully aquired to get a permit for it. Even if it comes from out of state I have to be able to prove that it wasn't just plucked from the wild somewhere. I would prefer an eastern box turtle... anyone know where to find one? (I don't mean "find" in the woods)


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 2, 2011)

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=129 Here you go.


----------



## Missy (Jun 2, 2011)

What part of Indiana are you from? I live in IL now but I am from Anderson IN. Sometimes you can get box turtles right here.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 2, 2011)

All you have to do is buy a non-native species and you would not need a permit. An Ornate or Gulf Coast, etc. would be fine to own.


----------



## TheBennillers (Jun 2, 2011)

Missy said:


> What part of Indiana are you from? I live in IL now but I am from Anderson IN. Sometimes you can get box turtles right here.



I currently live near the Grissom Air Base in Peru. But I am orginally from Fairmount which is about 45 minutes north of Anderson off of 69.


----------



## roads (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 5 box turtles for a small re-homing fee. $50 USD each plus shipping cost. I live in NC and atm there are no fed laws protecting the eastern or ornate box turtles and the state law here has not been set in motion yet. From what I have read about the permits it is only required when you own 5 or more turtles (reptiles) of the same species. At any rate you can reach me by e-mail or private message here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2011)

roads said:


> I have 5 box turtles for a small re-homing fee. $50 USD each plus shipping cost. I live in NC and atm there are no fed laws protecting the eastern or ornate box turtles and the state law here has not been set in motion yet. From what I have read about the permits it is only required when you own 5 or more turtles (reptiles) of the same species. At any rate you can reach me by e-mail or private message here.



Hi Roads:

Please take a moment to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vizzle (Jul 7, 2011)

You would need to get a permit to own an eastern box turtle. If you got the permit I could sell you a beautiful male. just send me a message if you are interested.


----------

